# French Baguette Bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is one bread I've never had success with even trying different recipes, some straight dough and some using a poolish etc. Your processor looks about the same size as mine it should handle this recipe. Won't handle the 4 to 6 cups flour I use for larger loaves, have to use the KA with dough hook for that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My processor can handle Up to 4 cups of flour…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey, I'm glad to see someone has sheet pans as bad as mine.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Knot. Time for me to try again. I'm gonna follow your recipe. Thanks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV…I made these yesterday for todays dinner with our Kids…last night I put them in a plastic bag and today I heated them in a 350° oven for 10 minutes…the bread was awesome…son said, it tastes like a bagel…that’s because I had everything but the
bagel spice on it.👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bagel spice???????


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Bagel spice???????


You never heard of it…it’s awesome. It’s delicious on this bread.
if you can’t find it, you can make your own,,, I have made it, but,
I don’t bother, cause I can get it for 1.00…if you need it…I can get
you the ingredients.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've never seen it here. What's it made of?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Let me guess. White and black sesame seeds, dehydrated garlic and kosher salt maybe more. I found it listed at a Walmart not too far away.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks great! Bread I bake on a sheet always seems to spread more horizontally than vertically. Yours seems to be much better behaved.

Apparently the standard way to make long, thin baguettes is to use a baker's couche while the formed loaves rise. It's a thick canvas cloth:










I tried it once using kitchen towels, with so-so results. A couche is much thicker and holds its shape.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> Looks great! Bread I bake on a sheet always seems to spread more horizontally than vertically. Yours seems to be much better behaved.
> 
> Apparently the standard way to make long, thin baguettes is to use a baker's couche while the formed loaves rise. It's a thick canvas cloth:
> 
> ...


Yes, I have this ..I ordered two one for me and one for our son who bakes bread
all the time. But, I forgot to use it! 🙄


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I have this ..I ordered two one for me and one for our son who bakes bread
> all the time. But, I forgot to use it! 🙄
> 
> View attachment 713201


Not quite the same thing as a couche (which is used only during the final proof), but accomplishes the same thing. As long as you, ya know, actually use it .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Let me guess. White and black sesame seeds, dehydrated garlic and kosher salt maybe more. I found it listed at a Walmart not too far away.


Onion, garlic, black and white sesame seeds, Sea salt, and poppy seeds.
it amazingly good on bread.👍


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

OK, you've motivated me to try again. I think your recipe can probably be made in the bread machine, with the final form, rise, and bake done normally. The recipes I've tried to date are OK, but never quite right.

The idea of rolling it out flat, then rolling it into the loaves is new to me. I'll have to try that!

I have some baguette forms too, but they're made of a flexible, silicone material. So far those have worked well. I just have to set them on an upside-down cookie sheet.

That "everything bagel spice" is something like $8 for a 7oz jar at the supermarket, which always kept me from buying it. I found one at Amazon with good reviews for less than half that. Just ordered it. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

CaptTom said:


> OK, you've motivated me to try again. I think your recipe can probably be made in the bread machine, with the final form, rise, and bake done normally. The recipes I've tried to date are OK, but never quite right.
> 
> The idea of rolling it out flat, then rolling it into the loaves is new to me. I'll have to try that!
> 
> ...


You can make your own, I have some homemade in my fridge now.
good luck with the bread, and yes, you can absolutely make it in the bread
machine. When rolling it - make sure that you firmly roll it…starting from the outside to the inside…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

l have a baguette pan also and I found the bagel seasoning at a Walmart I pass on Sunday mornings, I'll be stopping next Sunday.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks great, I wish I could eat gluten again.
I still intentionally walk thru the bread isle just for the smell.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve…Can’t you bake with GF flour?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Steve…Can’t you bake with GF flour?


I just looked it up, I really didn't know about GF flour, Almond flour is no good due to it's high oxolate count.
I see there are other flours, is there one you would suggest?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Rice flour is gluten free. Not sure how it bakes at 100% usage. I usually use it mixed 50/50 with wheat flour. There are recipes on the internet. Here are more.......









The 14 Best Gluten-Free Flours


A variety of healthy, gluten-free alternatives to regular or wheat flour exist for those who avoid gluten. Here are the 14 best gluten-free flours.




www.healthline.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BTW I have some of those whole grains and use them in wheat bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> I just looked it up, I really didn't know about GF flour, Almond flour is no good due to it's high oxolate count.
> I see there are other flours, is there one you would suggest?


Here ya go…both King Arthur GF flour and Trader Joe makes a GF flour, and Bobs Redmill is GF as well…all three can be used in this recipe…so, I hope you make it, and let me know!
A whole new world of bread baking has just opened up to you.👍

for more info: King Arthur brand has a 1:1 baking mix, as does Bob's Red Mill. 1:1 means you can use the same measurements as all purpose flour. But, yes there are lots of starches that are gluten free besides almond.

Potato, and seed grains like amaranth, quinoa, millet can all be ground to flour. So can starchy vegetables which have been dehydrated. Sunchokes, sweet potatoes and I have even read about making zucchini flour. However, these starches lack the lift and stretch that gluten provides, so, often xanthan gum is used to bring the texture more to what it is with conventional bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve, I did a quick search on Amazon King Arthur has this…
It is 7.58 for 3 lbs. this come out to 16 cents an ounce …seems to be
the cheapest price in a quick search.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I keep amaranth, quinoa, teff and farro on hand to use as cereals, for grain salads, and to add to bread doughs.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Steve, I did a quick search on Amazon King Arthur has this…
> It is 7.58 for 3 lbs. this come out to 16 cents an ounce …seems to be
> the cheapest price in a quick search.
> 
> View attachment 713404


Thank You, I will check into it... just got back from town and saw this.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, that killed the french baguette thread pretty quickly.

Seems hard to believe this is anyone's first or best source of information on the GF fad. Seems you can't avoid it anywhere else!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Steve…Can’t you bake with GF flour?


But isn't it gluten that makes a baguette?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

CaptTom said:


> Well, that killed the french baguette thread pretty quickly.
> 
> Seems hard to believe this is anyone's first or best source of information on the GF fad. Seems you can't avoid it anywhere else!


Yea your right it's a "fad" I hope you never find out otherwise.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

OMG, now I have to forage for food….
And gluten free is not a fad diet for people who have Celiac disease. There is a lot of it in my wife’s family and it is a serious reason to avoid even tiny amounts of gluten.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

No offense to the 1% or less who have Celiac disease. I know one person and don't wish that on anyone.

For those of the 99%+ who have suddenly decided that gluten is evil, call it whatever you want. Sure looks like a fad to me.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Steve, I did a quick search on Amazon King Arthur has this…
> It is 7.58 for 3 lbs. this come out to 16 cents an ounce …seems to be
> the cheapest price in a quick search.
> 
> View attachment 713404



Talked it over with the boss, and we will try it, only with Irish Soda bread as a first. 
Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you going to try my Irish soda bread recipe?
in my opinion it’s the best









Irish Soda Bread


I used Ina Gardner’s recipe, without the currents (cause I don’t like currents or raisins) I put in 3/4 cup of chopped walnuts…We love walnuts in Iris soda bread. This bread is delicious…I also put one extra Tablespoon of sugar in it. We like it toasted with a smear of sweet butter. This is the...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Are you going to try my Irish soda bread recipe?
> in my opinion it’s the best
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the way we make it, except we use broken pecans instead of walnuts.
And we don't use orange zest, have to think about that one.
And definately a good schmear of Butter as well


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> Looks like the way we make it, except we use broken pecans instead of walnuts.
> And we don't use orange zest, have to think about that one.
> And definately a good schmear of Butter as well


yes, I don’t use the orange zest either…last week I bought raisins…I plan on making one soon with raisins and walnuts! 👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> No offense to the 1% or less who have Celiac disease. I know one person and don't wish that on anyone.
> For those of the 99%+ who have suddenly decided that gluten is evil, call it whatever you want. Sure looks like a fad to me.


I agree. There are some that can't have gluten (I know of no one) and some that just jump on the bandwagon.
My daughter for example. She is a health nut and has no illness or reason to eat gluten free. But she does and so do all the other health nuts she knows. None of them have any medical reason to do this. For some reason they think its better for them.
BUT all will eat anything I serve. And I serve gluten the miracle of any good bread.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Success!

I made the recipe in the OP, using the bread machine "dough" cycle and my silicone baguette forms, and the two loaves came out perfect. Just like the photos in that first post. I found the dough very sticky at first and added 2-3 tablespoons of flour as the machine was mixing it.

Rolling it out flat before forming it into loaves was new to me. It worked fine though. There was just a hint of a spiral pattern in the cut slices, but no gaps. I'm not sure of the benefit over just rolling the dough ball halves into shape to begin with, but I won't argue with success.

My Amazon "everything bagel" seasoning was fantastic on them. Half the cost of the same stuff at my local supermarket, for a much larger - almost three times larger - package by weight. Amazon reviews mentioned that it doesn't have as much salt as some other similar products. Most of the reviewers considered that a benefit, and I agree. There was plenty of salt for me. I can see I'm going to be using a LOT of this stuff.

Side note: None of the folks at our impromptu pot luck dinner had Celiac disease or philosophical objections to gluten or carbs. We all enjoyed everything everyone brought. It was refreshing to just enjoy some good food and friendship.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

CaptTom said:


> No offense to the 1% or less who have Celiac disease. I know one person and don't wish that on anyone.
> 
> For those of the 99%+ who have suddenly decided that gluten is evil, call it whatever you want. Sure looks like a fad to me.


If a gluten free diet is not medically necessary it can be a fad diet. Using gluten free as a fad diet can be a poor choice. A substantial number of gluten free alternatives have higher fat and higher calories than their gluten containing equivalents. Assuming that gluten free is somehow healthier than consuming gluten is not the a true assumption. My wife needs to avoid gluten for medical reasons and she get upset when confronted with someone who thinks all gluten avoidance is fad dieting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No pics CapTom? I’m glad that you liked it. I pay only 1.00 for the everything but the bagel, but, also have made it successfully myself…it sure is good on bread and buns,

next you’ll have to make my anise bread, it’s awesome…however, keep in mind that is a very soft and spongy bread…the extra flour that you put in with the hand kneed firms it up. Just sesame seeds go on this bread. 👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the idea of rolling the dough into baguette shape. Dough flattening a bit after I rise it has been an issue for me.
I was almost ready to resort to flat breads. Of course they are good to. I just watched Milk Street and they made some Khobz. Looks very good and very easy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV …You can see from the pic of when it was first rolled and the pic of the
baked bread how nice it rose on the second rise. i think I let it rise (covered) after
it was rolled - for about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Steve, I did a quick search on Amazon King Arthur has this…
> It is 7.58 for 3 lbs. this come out to 16 cents an ounce …seems to be
> the cheapest price in a quick search.
> 
> View attachment 713404


Just placed the order, so perhaps next weekend we will attempt the Irish Soda Bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> Just placed the order, so perhaps next weekend we will attempt the Irish Soda Bread.


Yeah…I think I’ll make one too this week. The head guy sure loves it. I keep it in a covered cake plate on the kitchen counter, he takes a little piece with each passing.👍


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> No pics CapTom? I’m glad that you liked it. I pay only 1.00 for the everything but the bagel, but, also have made it successfully myself…it sure is good on bread and buns,
> 
> next you’ll have to make my anise bread, it’s awesome…however, keep in mind that is a very soft and spongy bread…the extra flour that you put in with the hand kneed firms it up. Just sesame seeds go on this bread. 👍


Sorry, I was in a bit of a rush and didn't think to take pictures. Next time!

My next project will be to make a good sub roll. Think, Subway rolls. I've tried a few recipes and haven't had much luck getting the texture I want. They need to be fairly light and airy, but still "hinge" well when cut only part-way through. So far the best result has been a generic sweet dinner roll recipe from the book that came with my bread machine, but it seems a bit too sweet and not as "bready."


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV …You can see from the pic of when it was first rolled and the pic of the
> baked bread how nice it rose on the second rise. i think I let it rise (covered) after
> it was rolled - for about 1 1/2 hours.


Yes, I think your method is just what the doctor ordered. I have been fooling around with sourdough. Grew the starter and everything then I lost interest. Actually I lost interest due to how much flour I was wasting. You have to feed every day at room temp and thats 1 cup of flour a day! I have it in the fridge as then you only have to revive/feed once per week. Its been in there for 3 weeks now with no feeding. I'm gonna see if I can revive it and make a loaf using your rolling method. Thanks for that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Yes, I think your method is just what the doctor ordered. I have been fooling around with sourdough. Grew the starter and everything then I lost interest. Actually I lost interest due to how much flour I was wasting. You have to feed every day at room temp and thats 1 cup of flour a day! I have it in the fridge as then you only have to revive/feed once per week. Its been in there for 3 weeks now with no feeding. I'm gonna see if I can revive it and make a loaf using your rolling method. Thanks for that.


you‘re welcome.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I found the Bagel Seasoning within a mile of me. Was in that store for something else and walked down the baking/seasonings aisle casually shopping and spotted it. 22 oz for $9.99, cheaper than Amazon or Walmart. It literally flew into my cart.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When are you making bread to try it out?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bread or bagels when I get time. My bagels suck so bread most likely, baguettes but don't know which method I'll use.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Steve2444 said:


> Looks great, I wish I could eat gluten again.
> I still intentionally walk thru the bread isle just for the smell.


Steve, I was looking through some bean recipes and came across this and remembered this post. Not bread but GF.









Gluten Free Garbanzo Bean Pasta


Homemade pasta is decadent and simple to make. This is a great gluten free pasta recipe that only uses one flour. So easy and simple, not to mention delicious!



www.palousebrand.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

wooleybooger said:


> Steve, I was looking through some bean recipes and came across this and remembered this post. Not bread but GF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for remembering 

We have been away from Pasta for so long, that we now wonder why we even ate it anymore.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

@Steve2444, you can search on gram flour (chickpea flour) and find lots of Indian recipes.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

wooleybooger said:


> @Steve2444, you can search on gram flour (chickpea flour) and find lots of Indian recipes.


We will, we both like chickpeas anyway


----------

